

How did the popular 'Proposition HN' idea turn out? - Snail_Commando

Here's a link to the original thread:<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5037694<p>It has been a couple months, how did things turn out?<p>Are any MVPs finished?
======
josephpmay
Here's his update from February: <http://hnproposition.blogspot.com/>

